# Question about Galaxy 140 and M-Audio Mobile Pre



## mcallister (Feb 25, 2007)

Not sure if I just missed this. But do I need a 1/8 inch to male xlr to connect my CM140 or can I go into the 1/8 inch stereo mic input of my Mobile pre and just use a 1/8 inch to 1/8 inch cable? Thanks.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

The output of the Galaxy is an unbalanced 1/8" jack that is a low impedance line level. (it's not mic level, so you can't use any mic inputs).

So, you will need to feed an unbalanced high impedance line level input soundcard.

I believe the Mobile PRE only has balanced line level inputs 1 and 2 that use 1/4" TRS jacks. You can unbalance these inputs by simply using a 1/4" TS plug.

So, I guess you require a cable with a 1/8" mono plug to a 1/4" TS plug.....

brucek


----------



## mcallister (Feb 25, 2007)

I will have to look at the mobile pre. I don't think there were any 1/4" inputs only xlr? But of course I've been wrong before.


----------

